# ipod touch 3g micro ??



## philippe.steinmetz (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un ipod touch 3g equipé des ecouteurs avec micro intégré. Par contre je n'arrive pas a activer le micro (ex: dictaphone) et ni le voice control ...
Si quelqu'un aurait l amabilité de m'expliquer ??

Merci d avance 

Phil


----------

